# Anyone remember their beta levels?



## Mamamirfy

Hi all,

We recently completed a successful IVF/ICSI cycle. We implanted two perfect AA day 5 blasts...because of the quality our chance of twins went from 20% to 50%. We got out our 14dpo (9dp5dt) beta level back and it was 308. The nurse said it was VERY good. I went back 3 days later (17dpo 12dp5dt) and it was 1393. We are on the high side for a singleton but still in the range or it's very possible we are having twins because my doubling rate is kinda fast.

Just curious if any of you remember your results? What your thoughts of mine are. We'll know for sure on Dec 22...but until then I get to obsess :)


----------



## vineyard

13 dpo 15
15 dpo 70
23 dpo 5500


----------



## MeToo

15dpo 136

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttc5d2a.aspx


----------



## hayley1982

11dp3dt 76

hcg levels dont indicate anythin as everyone is different.you will only know by a scan.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi Ladies-reading your HCG levels has just made me relax a ton! I am not sure the exact day I ovulated, but according to my LMP I was 4w3d and I had an HCG level of 69, at 4w5ds, it was 165 more than doubled. That easily could've put me at 16/17dpo...the nurse kept telling me how low my #s were and she has had me worried sick for the past week....but seeing your ladies #s...thx I think I can relax :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm just gotten back from my first ultrasound. I'm carrying twins! My doctor told me my levels were so high he was looking ot make sure there wasn't three in there :) just two perfect little stars.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Congrats! So exciting and scary at the same time I'm sure! :)


----------



## bek74

Mamamirfy said:


> I'm just gotten back from my first ultrasound. I'm carrying twins! My doctor told me my levels were so high he was looking ot make sure there wasn't three in there :) just two perfect little stars.

Congratulations hun, have a happy and healthy 9mths


----------



## Mea

Congratulations,:flower::flower: i am the same as you i had 2 blasts popped back in and now 28 weeks with boy/girl twins.:happydance:

Good luck make sure you keep us updated on your progress when is your next scan?


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm not sure......but he said I will have one each month bc im carrying two :)


----------



## vineyard

Congrats!


----------



## MeToo

I had scans at 7, 12, 20 weeks and am now having scans every 4 weeks from 24 weeks to check their growth until they are born.


----------



## MeToo

Oooh and congrats!


----------

